# John Deere 928E thoughts?



## srheinz (Sep 24, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion of the John Deere 928E? I just returned an Ariens 28 Deluxe model because of a tranny issue and am thinking about getting this one instead.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I believe all those John Deere blowers are made by MTD/Murray which I would stay away from. And it kills me to say not to buy a Deere!


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought a John Deere 1130SE last year, and it is an excellent machine. It'll blow anything in front of it, it's a quiet running machine and gave me NO trouble. The Simplicity snowblowers are the same as a John Deere for your information. The previous post is blowing smoke!


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Simplicity and Murray are both owned by Briggs and Stratton.

Our local Deere dealer is selling Ariens.

Keith


----------

